
Do You Need to Write a Business Plan? - danw
http://webworkerdaily.com/2007/02/25/do-you-need-to-write-a-business-plan/
======
danw
Writing one can be useful just because it helps clarify your idea. If you
can't clearly explain what your trying to do and who its aimed at on paper
then you should probably restructure your idea. You dont necessarily have to
stick to a business plan format, something like the YC application form can be
just as useful.

Of course a lot of the best stuff happens through accident/luck and no amount
of planning will help you there.

------
brezina
In my limited experience, the best investors don't ask for biz plans. Perhaps
instead of a biz plan being the method by which an investor judges an
entrepreneur it is a means to adjudicate an investor.

~~~
Alex3917
The best employers don't require resumes, but it can still be useful to have
one lying around.

Also, just because smart investors can create value for the business doesn't
mean every investor has to be smart :-)

